# michelin tyres



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

HI,

Looking for a tyre for my new Hymer 594. Got a brand new rim which is awaiting a tyre to act as a spare as Hymer, along with a number of other manufacturers only supply the spluggy machine :roll:, Tyre size 225/75R 16C. Await the Massive response :lol: Ned


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

How about something like this that would be good as a spare. Commercial not CP

ebay tyre


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi Ned

Can't really help with the Tyres but got mine from Cosco in Reading at a good price.

Just wanted to say that I am pleased that you have now got your new Camper and I look forward to seeing a few pictures of her.

I was out your way last Thursday for a meeting with Solent Coastguard so if I had known you had, it I might have begged a look-see.

I am still looking forward to using the snow chains I bought off you!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I recommend that you have a look at the concurrent thread about winter tyres.

I have just posted again about the Michelin Agilis Alpin.


----------

